# boat ride



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 16, 2005)

Daisy and I went for a water ride to St Kitts. last night, for an ice cream (sugar free for me) and since the lake was so calm, she decided to guide the boat from up front!!

















thanks for looking!


----------



## Alison (Aug 16, 2005)

Wonderful photos! She looks so happy


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks Allison, she is very happy!


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 16, 2005)

last photo should be captioned  " i am queen of the world..!!"  great snap shots ramond..

do ya'll ever have boring days??? dang....you have more fun in a month than i have had in 10 years put together......dude...i may need to find a canadian...sheeze...american rednecks are boring... (just kidding..if my husband reads this!!)


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 16, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Wonderful photos! She looks so happy


 
ditto...great shots!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 16, 2005)

That must be a big cuddy. What kinda boat? Looks fun.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks April!  We are getting around1  Daisy gets tired easy, but she still enjoys a day out and about to see our country.

Thanks Jon and  Karalee.. its a 24' Chriscraft cuddy, 1990.. and in nice shape.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice Boat! My fiance sells Cobalts  getting to use them on the weekend is a nice perk, but 24' is nice sized!


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 17, 2005)

Last shot: "Now where's Leonardo Dicaprio when I need him?"


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 17, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Last shot: "Now where's Leonardo Dicaprio when I need him?"



lmao!


----------

